# Burning Hatchet (My New Band) - Stoner Rock/Kyuss/Melvins-ish?



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Hey guys. The band had been playing for a bit now, but we finally got our lineup finalized and are getting ready to record. My first time playing bass in years. We are preparing to try to do our whole set live off the floor as one piece, so we have been filming videos and audio of it to check on progress. I thought I would post one to see what you think.

We are recording these tracks as the trio, then having various singers we know add vocals. Down the road we'd like to find someone interested in singing to do a few gigs (know anyone?), but recording is the goal right now.

Anyway, it's just filmed with a phone for now, but it came out not bad. Hope you enjoy! Takes awhile to build up.

[video=youtube;Klyk60KHa9o]http://youtu.be/Klyk60KHa9o[/video]

Thanks!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Listened to the whole thing while I was playing a game, quite impressed and I enjoyed it thoroughly.:sFun_dancing:


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Sounds great guys - totally dig the sound. I've been thinking of putting a trio together here in Edmonton to do like a doomy Russian Circles type vibe, this makes me want to do it even more now.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Thanks guy! Looking forward to recording. Going to be damn heavy.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

Sounds really good.... Reminds me at some point to some ambient stuff from Buckethead....Congrats!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I am a stoner fan and I really enjoyed what I've heard!!!! 
Sounds cool, really trypy!!!!

What is the modulation the guitar player uses? Some chewy/seasick sounds he gets, man, love that!!!!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

He actually uses a dang cool cat vibe a lot. I use the same pedal on my bass. I think he uses a small stone as well.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks! 

Waiting to heard about the recorded songs!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Typo with phone, that was danelectro


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Playing a rare live show in Alton at R3 tonight if anyone is in the neighbourhood!


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Very, very nice!


----------

